# Ein Heimkino mit 105-Zoll-Leinwand entsteht: Tagebuch eines PCGHX-Users



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ein Heimkino mit 105-Zoll-Leinwand entsteht: Tagebuch eines PCGHX-Users*

					Ein Heimkino bietet zwar nicht die gleiche Leinwandgröße und Klangkulisse wie große Kinosäle, kommt abhängig von der verwendeten Technik und Räumlichkeit aber nahe ran. Dafür steht der heimische Filmtempel allerdings jederzeit offen und lädt zum Platznehmen auf dem Lieblingsmöbel ein. Bei WC-Pausen verpasst man außerdem nichts vom Film und mitgebrachtes Essen ist sowieso kein Problem. scully1234 präsentiert im PCGHX-Forum seine aktuelle Umsetzung eines Heimkinos.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ein Heimkino mit 105-Zoll-Leinwand entsteht: Tagebuch eines PCGHX-Users*


----------



## Najuno (4. Februar 2017)

Da ich selber großer Fan von Heimkino bin, muss ich sagen, das ist sehr gelungen . Grosses Lob dafür. Mein eigenes mit BOSE Cinemate 150 und 4K (habe selbst auch viel mit LED Beleuchtung gearbeitet) samt HTPC wirkt dagegen fast schon popelig .


----------



## Ajani (4. Februar 2017)

Das sieht wirklich verdammt gut aus, Hut ab


----------



## naxus (4. Februar 2017)

Wow, das ist echt schon respektabel und auch der Preis dafür hat sich gewaschen 

Ich bin mit meinen 152" Vollkommen zufrieden, auch wenn ich keinen XXXX€ Beamer benutze und keine XXXX€ Anlage...
Klar man sieht wenn man 2 Meter davor sitzt die Pixel aber ab 2,5 Meter und bewegten Bildern fällt das nicht mehr auf und
3D muss ich sagen ist bisher das beste Erlebnis das ich hatte mit DLP Technik und Weißblitz ^^
Gesamtkosten von Anlage/Beamer/Leinwand sind unter 1000€ und Hey, das Ergebnis kann sich auch sehen lassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Bilder mit der alten Leinwand)
Da es ein Multifunktionsraum ist (Partykeller/Arbeitszimmer/ Zockerraum/Heimkino) ist die Neue Leinwand auch Einrollbar für schnellen auf und abbau 
Es geht also auch Günstiger mit "ähnlichem" Ergebnis ;P

lg


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Februar 2017)

was für eine Reaktionszeit hat man bei Beamer eigentlich?

bzw. sieht man bei schnellen Bewegungen schlieren?


----------



## dekay55 (4. Februar 2017)

DLP Beamer haben Technisch bedingt überhaupt keine Reaktionszeit, bzw ist die Reaktionszeit lediglich abhaengig von dem Verbauten Prozessor. 
Meine DLP Beamer haben faktisch null Reaktionszeit, bei LCD Beamer sieht das natürlich komplett anders aus. 

Ziemlich niedlich das gezeigte Heimkino, schaut aber in der tat nicht schlecht aus. Erinnert mich etwas an mein Projekt an dem ich seit 2 Monaten bastel, allerdings mit 200" im Format 2.39:1 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu 100% Zock Tauglich ( Bild zeigt Dying Light@MaxOut in 2K ) Da hatt ich aber noch kein Maskierung, das gings erstmal um die Technische Machbarkeit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nibi030 (4. Februar 2017)

Jup Respekt erstmal von mir  

Was mich verwundert: du hast dir das Atmos Speaker geholt und klar die funktionieren auch über Reflektion so wie du die aufgestellt hast, aber warum die beiden nicht direkt an die Decke?! Bei mir steht auch eine Atmos Anlage, auch hier könnten die Speaker reflektieren, aber es ist schon "für mich" ein deutlicher Unterschied wenn die Dinger an Decke hängen.

Mir gefällt sehr gut wie du die Wände mit dem schwarzen Tuch maskiert hast  Würde ich auch gerne machen, dafür bräuchte ich aber auch eine Wohnung mit einem extra Zimmer nur fürs Kino...

Echt top! Der Beamer ist zwar schon älter das sollte aber egal sein, da der 9000er von Epson schon sehr gut war / ist... bei mir läuft der 9200er mit ner eingebauten speziell gefrästen Blende, dazu noch die entsprechnde Kalibrierung durch einen Profi. Durch die Blende verlor der Beamer knapp 700 Lumen, dafür konnte ich den Kontrast massiv steigern....der davor aber auch schon sehr ok war. Aber mehr geht ja schließlich immer.

Und mal wieder muss ich sagen: wer Cineast ist und irgendwie den Platz und das Geld hat, sollte sich nach einem TV umschauen 65" oder mehr hat und dafür dick Kohle hinlegen sondern gleich das Geld in einen Beamer und Leinwand investieren. Habe nun schon seit dire Jahren ein Heimkino und gehe eigtl. gar nicht mehr ins Kino.. mich nerven die Leute die Quatschen, am Handy spielen oder zwei Stunden am Stück am fressen sind (als wenn man nichts besseres im Kino zu tun hat). 

Hat man ein gutes Set aus Beamer und AV Anlage, wird man nur noch selten das Kino missen 

Zum zocken finde ich das immer nur bedingt geeignet, nicht jedes Spiel funktioniert auf einen Beamer wie auf einem TV oder Monitor. Was aber dann wieder richtig prall kommt, sofern man sich den 3D Treiber bei nVidia für 40 Dollar gekauft hat, ist zocken in 3D über 3dTV Play. Da kann kein TV mithalten   Richtig geil sind dabei zb. Tomb Raider, Deus EX, Quantum Break und Doom4... das haut mich dann dann immer wieder vom Hocker.


----------



## RayasVati (4. Februar 2017)

Sieht mega aus....


ich gehe mit und habe selber 120 Zoll und ein Nubert 5.1 Setup. Epson Beamer sind wirklich geil....bin selber zufrieden. So langsam könnten 4k beamer mal bezahlbar werden.


Das zocken auf Leinwand macht richtig bock. .....auf tv ist selbst 65 zoll zu klein.....


----------



## scully1234 (4. Februar 2017)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Jup Respekt erstmal von mir
> 
> Was mich verwundert: du hast dir das Atmos Speaker geholt und klar die funktionieren auch über Reflektion so wie du die aufgestellt hast, aber warum die beiden nicht direkt an die Decke?! Bei mir steht auch eine Atmos Anlage, auch hier könnten die Speaker reflektieren, aber es ist schon "für mich" ein deutlicher Unterschied wenn die Dinger an Decke hängen.



Hallo und Danke erstmal an Alle für die Anerkennung

Das mit den top Firing Modulen sehe ich etwas anders. Ich hatte ebenso Deckeneinbausets hier zum gegentesten ,muss aber sagen das das erstere Prinzip von Klipsch, mit Abstrahlung zur Decke hin,mir einen besseren voluminöseren Soundteppich legt ,als die Direktstrahler von oben kommend

Darum hab ich mich bewusst für die top firing Methode bei Atmos entschieden

Das muss und kann aber in anderen Räumlichkeiten, wieder komplett anders ausfallen, und bei Lautsprechern ist ein Test sowieso unerlässlich




naxus schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinen 152"  Vollkommen zufrieden,
> 
> lg



heilige Maria Mutter Gottes 152" oder gar 200" das würde mich erschlagen das Bild auf 3Meter Distanz


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Februar 2017)

ich upgrade meinen beamer erst wenn 4k in einem fuer mich bezahlbaren bereich landet.
das waeren so maximal 3000euro.

wahnsinn wie lange die 4k technik braucht um endlich im beamermarkt anzukommen, und dabei gibt es doch schon laengst kleine handydisplays etc mit dieser aufloesung.


----------



## scully1234 (4. Februar 2017)

dekay55 schrieb:


> DLP Beamer haben Technisch bedingt überhaupt keine Reaktionszeit, bzw ist die Reaktionszeit lediglich abhaengig von dem Verbauten Prozessor.
> Meine DLP Beamer haben faktisch null Reaktionszeit, bei LCD Beamer sieht das natürlich komplett anders aus.



Wenn man mit dem Regenbogeneffekt gut klar kommt,ist das sicher erste Wahl fürs Gaming,nutze ich ja auch beim Simulator und dem curved Screen.Aber input Lag haben diese auch,bedingt durch die ganze Technikkette die dazwischen hängt.Nur für den Cinema und Gamingeinsatz tendiere ich derzeit doch eher zu Sonys LCoS Prinzip,native 4k und auch beim Input Lag akzeptabel,und problemlos für* jedem* den du zu einem gemütlichen Filmabend einlädst kompatibel.


----------



## dekay55 (5. Februar 2017)

Bei "normalen" DLP Beamern stimme ich dir zu,  darum sagte ich ja die "Reaktionszeit" haengt lediglich von den Prozessoren ab, Regenbogeneffekte gibts bei meinen Beamern keinen, allerdings nutz ich auch Beamer die es so garnicht zu kaufen gibt / gab, Prototypen Technik die sich Dolby und Sony unter den Nagel gerissen hat, meine Beamer arbeiten auch nicht mit einem herkömmlichen RGB Farbrad. Dein Curved hatte ich auch schon gesehen, ne aehnliche Curved hab ich mir auch mal gebaut, nur das bei mir das mehr in Richtung CAVE geht und eher im bereich Virtual Reality anzusiedeln ist. 
Was bei mir eher nen Problem ist für die meisten Leute ist das Motion Sickness Phaenomen, und Epileptiker dürfen bei mir auch nicht in den Genuss kommen leider.  Ich nutze stark modifizierte ProjectionDesign /Barco Geräte, das ist eben nochmal ne ganz andere Hausnummer da diese Teile eben extra für Simulationen und Computeranwendungen gebaut wurden.

Was das erschlagen angeht, also meine größte Leinwand misst 11*2 Meter .... ja 22qm² ..... allerdings sind dazu 4  Beamer von nöten und ne Klimaanlage ..... frag nich nach der Stromrechnung, ich lieg bei 120€ im Monat für nen ein Personen Haushalt 

Hier nochmal nen besseres Bild von meinem kleinen Monster, 200" stimmt aber so auch nicht,  das sind 450*180cm 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings nicht wundern, das musste noch meine damalige GTX580 stemmen darum konnt ich die Auflösung nicht im geringsten ausreizen

Und hier mein alter Prototyp den ich vor 2 jahren gebaut hab, allerdings verworfen mangels Grafikleistung, dafür hab ich ne GTX580 und ne Quadro 4000 gebraucht mit etwas umgebastelten Treibern, aber mit Heimkino hat das nichts mehr zu tun.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. Februar 2017)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Bei "normalen" DLP Beamern stimme ich dir zu,  darum sagte ich ja die "Reaktionszeit" haengt lediglich von den Prozessoren ab, Regenbogeneffekte gibts bei meinen Beamern keinen, allerdings nutz ich auch Beamer die es so garnicht zu kaufen gibt / gab, Prototypen Technik die sich Dolby und Sony unter den Nagel gerissen hat, meine Beamer arbeiten auch nicht mit einem herkömmlichen RGB Farbrad. Dein Curved hatte ich auch schon gesehen, ne aehnliche Curved hab ich mir auch mal gebaut, nur das bei mir das mehr in Richtung CAVE geht und eher im bereich Virtual Reality anzusiedeln ist.
> Was bei mir eher nen Problem ist für die meisten Leute ist das Motion Sickness Phaenomen, und Epileptiker dürfen bei mir auch nicht in den Genuss kommen leider.  Ich nutze stark modifizierte ProjectionDesign /Barco Geräte, das ist eben nochmal ne ganz andere Hausnummer da diese Teile eben extra für Simulationen und Computeranwendungen gebaut wurden.
> 
> Was das erschlagen angeht, also meine größte Leinwand misst 11*2 Meter .... ja 22qm² ..... allerdings sind dazu 4  Beamer von nöten und ne Klimaanlage ..... frag nich nach der Stromrechnung, ich lieg bei 120€ im Monat für nen ein Personen Haushalt
> ...



wuerdest nicht mit einem normalen beamer besser fahren?

die lichtleistung wirkt auf dem bild auch nicht hoeher als bei herkoemmlichen beamern (wirkt sogar recht blass) und wenn man deinen stromverbrauch betrachtet und dann noch die unangenehme abwaerme im sommer.......da wuerde sich doch ein ordentliches kaufgeraet eher lohnen.
besonder leise ist das setup wohl auch nicht und es sieht eher nach bastelstube aus mit den sachen die unter der bildflaeche liegen als nach heimkino.

oder nicht?


----------



## Darkscream (5. Februar 2017)

Bin ich jetzt der einzige der sich Sorgen um dröhnen macht, bei den Frontlautsprechern genau in einer Raumecke?
Hintergrund hierzu ist die Aufstellung einer GLE490 auch in einer Raumecke. Ich brauchte mehr als 20cm Abstand zu den Wänden, ansonsten hatte ich ein Dröhnen um 40Hz (Trennfrequenz 60Hz) das ich nicht mal mit meinem parametrischen EQ bekämpfen konnte. Jetzt habe ich 25cm zur Seitenwand und 20cm nach hinten, dazu zieht der EQ noch alles ab 40Hz steilflankig nach unten (alles was er kann). Minimales dröhnen habe ich trotzdem noch auf der linken Box, bei der recht wird nicht ein gegriffen weil sie nach rechts und links frei steht und überhaupt nicht zum dröhnen neigt.


----------



## dekay55 (5. Februar 2017)

Normale Beamer würden an die leistung niemals rankommen, natürlich wirkt das Bild  blass, das ist Bei Tageslicht entstanden, abgesehen davon das die Weißen Waende so stark reflektieren das der Kontrast wirklich zu wünschen übrig laesst. Das sind auch keine Selbstgebastelten Geraete, im genauer zu sein sind das Speziele Virtual Reality 3D Beamer die es kurzzeitig zu kaufen gab für nen mittleren 5 stelligen Betrag aber dank Patentrechtstreit durften die nicht mehr Offiziel verkauft werden. Ich hab ja geschrieben, es ist nen Prototyp gewesen um die Technische Machbarkeit zu prüfen, jetz hab ich ja auch ne Maskierung mit allen drum und dran. Lautstaerke ist kein Problem, die Beamer sind vermutlich leiser als nen Standart Heimkino Beamer. Im moment bin ich noch am Bauen und Renovieren von meinem Heimkino als Selbständiger hat man leider nicht so die Zeit das man das eben mal in paar Wochen durchziehen kann. Haett ich die Zeit würd ich auch nen Tagebuch führen, das hatte ich mal im Luxx angefangen. Live sieht die Bildqualität ganz anders aus, nur ist bisher jede Camera einfach hoffnungslos überfordert mit den Kontrast und der Helligkeit, verbaut sind DarkChip4 ! DMD Elemente mit dichroitischen Farbrad, was RGB CMG wirft, in Kombination mit VIDI Lampen das sind die Prototypen aus denen die 3 DMD Beamer gebaut wurden von Barco. Kontrast, Farbtreue, Helligkeit sind diese Beamer unschlagbar und absolut nicht zu vergleichen mit nem "standart" Beamer. Aber darum gehts hier ja gar nicht und ich will nicht schon wieder das ganze durchkauen weil ich es selbst nich glauben würd wenn mir das einer erzaehlt.


----------



## scully1234 (5. Februar 2017)

Darkscream schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt der einzige der sich Sorgen um dröhnen macht, bei den Frontlautsprechern genau in einer Raumecke?
> Hintergrund hierzu ist die Aufstellung einer GLE490 auch in einer Raumecke. Ich brauchte mehr als 20cm Abstand zu den Wänden, ansonsten hatte ich ein Dröhnen um 40Hz (Trennfrequenz 60Hz) das ich nicht mal mit meinem parametrischen EQ bekämpfen konnte. .



Dafür werden dann am Ende Breitbandabsorber sorgen in den problematischen Ecken ,und nein die Boxen stehen nicht direkt an der Wand, da die Leinwand schonmal gute 30 cm davon weg ist(diese ist oben in einen Querbalken eingehangen der schonmal Abstand schafft) ,haben die Boxen gut und gerne auch nochmal 10 cm zusätzlich also insgesammt 40cm. Man erkennt das jetzt nur nicht durch die schwarze Hintergrund Bespannung. Diese hat übrigens ebenso  Eigenschaften um stehenden  Soundwellen entgegen zu wirken, denn es ist extrem schwerer Bühnenmolton, wie er auch im Theater verwendet wird. Der filtert die Mitten und Höhen ganz gut weg.  Für den eigentlichen Bass arbeitet ja  wie du im Tagebuch lesen kannst ein Antimode 8033 SII als Einmessystem und zur Tiefbassanalyse und Regelung


----------

